# 500gb hard drive for ultimate tv dvr



## tivoguy35 (Feb 9, 2012)

Does anyone know where I can order a 500gb hard drive for the ultimate tv dvr platform.I called vendor,Weaknees.They informed me that they only have up to 160gb.Would appreciate feedback.Thanks.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

It's been forever so I could be wrong on this but last I remember there was a hard drive size limitation built in of 137 GB which is probably why they only sell a 160GB. Since formatted it would be around that size.


----------



## bobbyonline (Mar 4, 2012)




----------

